# Critique my 70s inspired routine



## FlexedOut (Oct 26, 2015)

3 on 1 off

Chest/Back A


Bench Press 3x6-8

Bent-Over Row 3x6-8

Incline DB Press 3x8-10

Pullups 3x8-10

Flat DB Flyes 3x10-12

Seated Row 3x10-12

DB Pullovers 3x12-15

Legs A


Squats 3x6-8

Leg Press 3x10-12

SLDL 3x6-8

Leg Curls 3x10-12

Standing Calf 3x8-10

Seated Calf 3x12-15

AB Work

Delts/Arms A


Seated DB Press 3x8-10

Side Laterals 3x10-12

Face Pulls 3x12-15

Barbell Curls 3x8-10

Skullcrushers 3x8-10

Incline Curls 3x10-12

 EZ-Bar Pushdowns 3x10-12

Chest/Back B


Incline Bench 3x6-8

Pullups 3x6-8

Flat DB Press 3x8-10

One-Arm DB Row 3x8-10

Incline Flyes 3x10-12

Close-Grip Pulldowns 3x10-12

Stiff-Arm Pulldowns 3x12-15

Leg B


Front Squats 3x6-8

Leg Extensions 3x10-12

SLDL 3x6-8

Leg Curls 3x10-12

Standing Calf 3x8-10

Seated Calf 3x10-12

Ab Work

Delts/Arms B


Arnold Press 3x8-10

Upright Row 3x10-12

Rear Laterals 3x12-15

Standing DB Curls 3x8-10

Overhead Extensions 3x8-10

Spider Curls 3x10-12

Rope Pushdowns 3x10-12


----------



## PrinceZack (Feb 17, 2016)

Sounds sick. Any results ?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Feb 18, 2016)

Forgot traps, light tricep work, and not enough leg variety


----------

